# how to automate the broadband connection???



## hansraj (Aug 23, 2007)

friends... i used to make use of rasdial command for automating the dial up connection but its not working for the broadband(bsnl) PPPoe connection.
    any suggestions????

guys problem seems to be with my desktop... same batch file is working on laptop but desktop ... nothing happens.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 23, 2007)

No need to make Rasdial connection to automate the broadband connection in VSNL.
  Just follow this steps
1)Enter 192.168.1.1 in your internet explorer browser.
2)It will ask you for the modems username and password
   Enter the default
   Username: admin
   Password: admin
3)Enter WAN
   On WAN setting select PPPOE or PPPOA
4)Enter your username and password.
  Just like this 
  *i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee134/freshseasons1/dial.jpg
 Voila done. No entering the username or the dialup password ever...


----------



## slugger (Aug 23, 2007)

*corollary topic*



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> 1)Enter 192.168.1.1 in your internet explorer browser.
> 2)It will ask you for the modems username and password


i was told dat i cud acces my router's ctrl panel in d web browser by typin in d comps default IP
but all iget in IE is live search results and in FF

*Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.1.1.*

y so


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 23, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> *corollary topic*
> 
> 
> i was told dat i cud acces my router's ctrl panel in d web browser by typin in d comps default IP
> ...


That's not the way u do it.Turn on the modem when in windows.Do not connect to the net.Goto start menu>connect to>show all connections>local area connection.
Now after double clicking on local area connection select properties in general tab.Again in general tab of the new open window u should see internet protocol(tcp/ip).Select it and click on properties and in the general tab of the new window enter the following affter selecting use the following -
ip address- 192.168.1.67 (U can enter any value after 192.168.1.)
subhnet mask- 255.255.255.0
default gateway- 192.168.1.1
preferred dns server- 192.168.1.1
leave alternate dns server blank
U do not need to be connected to the net to access the modem.But the modem should be turned on.Restart the pc and then enter 192.168.1.1 in the browser after restarting
Default username and password is admin


----------



## slugger (Aug 23, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> That's not the way u do it.Turn on the modem when in windows.Do not connect to the net.Goto start menu>connect to>show all connections>local area connection.
> Now after double clicking on local area connection select properties in general tab.Again in general tab of the new open window u should see internet protocol(tcp/ip).Select it and click on properties and in the general tab of the new window enter the following affter selecting use the following ip address-
> ip address- 192.168.1.67 (U can enter any value after 192.168.1.)
> subhnet mask- 255.255.255.0
> ...



thanx 
will give it a try in sum time


----------



## cpyder (Oct 3, 2007)

Just follow what freshseasons is saying. 

Open 192.168.1.1 in your Internet Browser


Username : admin   Password :  admin  (unless you've changed it)

Locate configuration page

Select PPPoE mode

Input VCI/VCP values

Input the username and password of your broadband connection.

leave the rest to its default - atleast for now.

Save and reboot the router/modem

Now follow as Harvik says except for one thing : preferred DNS server is not 192.168.1.1  

BSNL has following DNS servers
61.1.96.69
61.1.96.71

you can use them.

No more dialing or using the icon on your desktop etc. Put the router on and it connects to internet straightaway.

The steps are generic. you may find different interfaces varying by the brand and model of the router/modem. But specifics like PPPoE, VCI/VCP as mentioned here will remain same.
hope that solves.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 4, 2007)

if u can see the modem jus check the modem ip frm network card which u plugin..


----------



## Thor (Oct 5, 2007)

This TOPIC is going to be very popular with the broadband users!! Thank you very much!! 

I myself made up a program which would connect to the net at a particular time and then wud disconnect at a particular time.. maybe later when I have added a gui and also done some some more modification i will add it as a Separate topic, but for now *snipurl.com/schedulecode may yet satisfy you .... comments would be welcome...


----------



## prabh (Oct 6, 2007)

Thor said:
			
		

> This TOPIC is going to be very popular with the broadband users!! Thank you very much!!
> 
> I myself made up a program which would connect to the net at a particular time and then wud disconnect at a particular time.. maybe later when I have added a gui and also done some some more modification i will add it as a Separate topic, but for now *snipurl.com/schedulecode may yet satisfy you .... comments would be welcome...



                             THANKS DEAR, GREAT SOFTWARE,  WORKS LKE A BREEZE,  WORKS EVEN WITH A BROADBAND, THAT'S GOOD. THANKS AGAIN FOR THAT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Thor (Oct 6, 2007)

glad that you found it useful


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 7, 2007)

Thor said:
			
		

> glad that you found it useful


same here bro but can u plz help me more what should be done if i want that when i run ur prog with existing data file i should not ask me to enter the 0 or 1 for shut down or leave running rather should start its work


----------

